# Book's on Christology



## Jairus (Nov 27, 2007)

I am looking for the best works available on the topic. mostly up to date scholarship, but not overly technical. Can you help, as there seems to be quite a bit out there, but just where to start. Also, not looking for a long historical overview 
, but more to the tough questions pertaining to the topic.

Jairus


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 27, 2007)

For starters:
The Work of Christ by Robert Letham
The Person of Christ by Donald Macleod
Jesus is Lord by Donald Macleod


----------



## Jairus (Nov 27, 2007)

What about "The Word Became Flesh: A Contemporary Incarnational Christology
Millard J. Erickson"

Thoughts?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 27, 2007)

Chalcedon Store :: Books :: The Foundations of Social Order: Studies in the Creeds and Councils of the Early Church







Rushdoony shows how deviant Christologies degenerate their societies. Does a good job showing how Chalcedonian christology permeates all of life.


----------



## Casey (Nov 27, 2007)

Jairus said:


> What about "The Word Became Flesh: A Contemporary Incarnational Christology
> Millard J. Erickson"
> 
> Thoughts?


My reading of portions of that book suggest that he is not Reformed. He followed a more Lutheran view (a _kenosis_ Christology), if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Jairus (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Casey, as I want to steer clear of Kenosis Christologies.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2007)

Joel Beeke lists a variety of recommended works on Christology from the 17th to the 20th centuries in _A Reader's Guide to Reformed Literature_ under the following headings: 

_The Deity of Jesus Christ
Christ's Two Natures in One Person
Salvation in Christ as High Priest
Christ's Intercession_


----------



## Thomas2007 (Nov 27, 2007)

In my opinion, there really isn't a better book on this subject than The Foundations of Social Order by RJ Rushdoony.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 28, 2007)

Not sure what you are after, but here is a good article by Lane on Chalcedon. Don't forget Athanasius (Scroll on my blog). A good start is 'Christ the LORD'. Every blessing.


----------

